# TWINNNNNNNNNNS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IN FIRST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

What a wild game and great series!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Go, Go, Gomez had a whopper of a night!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

gomez and span baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Sorry I put this in the duck forum guys thought I was in the sports forum!!!!!!!!


----------



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

that was wild, i went to class today instead of going to the game...big mistake


----------



## kmont_2012 (Jul 31, 2008)

AAAWWWEEE YEEEEAAAHHH im goiing on saturday!!! what an amazing game.


----------



## recker (Oct 12, 2003)

That was one for the books. I missed the first five innings at kickball but watched the rest at home. It is unreal.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Wow what a series by the Twins, what a great time to be a Twins fan!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I can't count how many hours I spent watching the Twins this year but last night took the taco. What's funny is even when they were down 6-1 I had a weird feeling they'd come out on top.

The best was the after the game interviews:



> "I don't even know what to say anymore," White Sox catcher A.J. Pierzynski said. "I'm sick of [expletive] losing. I thought we brought some energy [Thursday]. I thought we had a good game plan and they just dinked and dunked us, found some holes when they needed to.
> 
> "The bottom line is we have four games left and we need to win every [expletive] game."





> Guillen was rather subdued after the game. He said he's never been a quitter, and he doesn't plan on being one now. He lamented his team's inability to hit and hoped that the city of Chicago still had faith in his team. Then he said how he was best going to handle the awful series.
> 
> "I might take a sleeping pill tonight. And a glass of vodka," Guillen said. "Twenty-seven innings and we only had one good one. We wasted 26 innings in this town."


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

http://sports.espn.go.com/mlb/news/story?id=3610015


----------



## niener (Jan 7, 2008)

As a Sox fan I say congrats, Span and Gomez look to be Sox killers for years to come. You guys tried to give the last game of that series and we still grabbed defeat from the jaws of victory. I do think the outcome of the series would have been different had that moron Quentin been in the lineup, Dewayne Wise and Konerko killed the Sox the whole series. Not that Thome and Dye were doing any *** kicking themselves. I look forward to seeing the Twins and Rays series in the playoffs to young teams with a lot of energy, good luck.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

I agree Chris, I've watched a lot of Twins games but that was maybe the most exciting one I've ever seen. My heart just about jumped out of my chest when Span hit that triple...just barely got home from scouting in time to see it - thank god I did!!!!!!


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

That game last night was a good one to watch, but the twinkies have three games that are a must win left. Oh, and the best games ever were game 6 and 7 the last time they were in the series.

Ima870man


----------

